# Considering buying my own trailer, I have a few questions first



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know anything about the car you'll be using, but when it comes to the trailer get one with a metal floor - I've heard of several disasters happening with wooden floored trailers - especially if you're buying a used trailer.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I know nothing about KIA, but in regard to a trailer with metal floor, I would stick with wood. The floor needs to be checked regardless of what its made of. Wood can he replaced easily and board by board, and can be purchased from the local hardware store. A metal floor isn't that simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

KIA SORRENTO IS WAY TO SMALL TO PULL A HORSE AND TRAILER.

Is that clear enough?

It could probably even pull 5000 pds but the physical size is so small it would be dangerous to be pulling something much larger and stopping would also be a problem. It is a unibody crossover. Crossover is between a car and a SUV. I would say this type of car is suited to pull a jet ski, small boat or something of that nature.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> KIA SORRENTO IS WAY TO SMALL TO PULL A HORSE AND TRAILER.
> 
> Is that clear enough?
> 
> It could probably even pull 5000 pds but the physical size is so small it would be dangerous to be pulling something much larger and stopping would also be a problem. It is a unibody crossover. Crossover is between a car and a SUV. I would say this type of car is suited to pull a jet ski, small boat or something of that nature.


Point taken...see this is why I asked. Sometimes I need people to tell me that I'm being a complete idiot in my way of thinking.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

when I was younger and didn't have the funds I used a S10 blazer to pull 1 horse and an El Camino. 
Now they make the S10 so small and not as strong so you could not use a newer model like you could on the older models.

My sister uses a Durango as they are beefier but they get poor mileage. I looked at the Feather lite but it does not give the weight on the site. That would be important to know


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, the Kia will be able to pull one horse in a very small trailer. Personally, I wouldn't drive a Kia, let alone haul a horse with one, but that's neither here nore there. 

The question you need to ask when deciding if something is safe to tow with isn't "can it pull it?", it's "can it stop it?" If you get trailer brakes installed in the Kia, it might be able to handle a horse trailer, but I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

When in doubt.... talk to your local trailer place. We have a great place that sells campers. I love them. I would trust them over any dealership.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> I don't know anything about the car you'll be using, but when it comes to the trailer get one with a metal floor - I've heard of several disasters happening with wooden floored trailers - especially if you're buying a used trailer.





RitzieAnn said:


> I know nothing about KIA, but in regard to a trailer with metal floor, I would stick with wood. The floor needs to be checked regardless of what its made of. Wood can he replaced easily and board by board, and can be purchased from the local hardware store. A metal floor isn't that simple.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_There are actually downfalls to both metal and wood, so it really is a moot point. Besides, *most* trailers have rubber mats over top, no matter what it is, especially a newer trailer._

_Wood can rot from urine, and metal can rust. Its 50/50. RitzieAnn makes a good point about the wood being easier to replace then a metal one though._


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Right Velvets. It's just easier for you to replace a wood floor in your back yard than it is to replace a metal one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Wellllll.....my brothers and Dad can weld, so for me it wouldnt be a big problem. Someone else though, quite possibly. _

_But yes, wood would be easier to replace for most people._


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha. My brother, husband, father in law & friend all weld. I have a few times. But oh man.... I would rather buy wood. Lol. Where on earth would I be able to get so much metal that is thick enough to hold a horse? That would he my biggest concern. Where to get suitable metal if need be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Very true. Good question._

_I have an idea where my brothers would get it...and I doubt the gov't would be happy about it. LOL._


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> I don't know anything about the car you'll be using, but when it comes to the trailer get one with a metal floor - I've heard of several disasters happening with wooden floored trailers - especially if you're buying a used trailer.


I completely agree with a metal floor. Metal floors will last a life time and you won't have to worry about them getting old, rotting, etc. But, make sure you place rubber mats on whatever floor you get.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I've decided to forgo the trailer as I believe now that it would be a little more unsafe than I would like for my horse and for me. Thank you everyone for all of your views, they really have helped.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Bummer about no trailer. I know I love mine. My husband, the mechanic, days you don't want to tow would the KIA. It's front wheel drive. Is that KIA your only option for a vehicle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

It's not front wheel drive, it's all wheel drive. My only other vehicle is a geo storm, lol...that can't tow anything!


----------



## PoppysMum (Feb 5, 2011)

If you can, try to get a vehicle with a manual gearbox as towing is very hard on an automatic. With a manual you can also use the gears to slow down rather than always having to brake, which is harder on the horses in the float.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

RitzieAnn said:


> Hahaha. My brother, husband, father in law & friend all weld. I have a few times. But oh man.... I would rather buy wood. Lol. Where on earth would I be able to get so much metal that is thick enough to hold a horse? That would he my biggest concern. Where to get suitable metal if need be?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be really surprised if the metal that was first put in the trailer wears down at all. If you buy a trailer from a reputable brand, their metal floors should be well made and last forever. I wouldn't think you'd have to change them out at all.


----------

